# What bus goes to the East Point Business Park?



## Slash (17 Feb 2005)

Is there a bus service to the East Point Business Park, or what is the nearest drop off point, coming from the South Side or City Centre? 

Thanks.


----------



## legend99 (17 Feb 2005)

*..*

In my time working there, there was a shuttle bus from Clotarf Road Bus station. Not sure if that only runs at peak times etc?


----------



## Joooolz (17 Feb 2005)

*Re: ..*

Try the 103 and perhaps the 104.  I think that they both go into the park.


----------



## Slash (17 Feb 2005)

*Re: ..*



> Try the 103 and perhaps the 104. I think that they both go into the park.



Don't think so. Not according ot the Dublin Bus website anyway.


----------



## TarfHead (17 Feb 2005)

*Re. What bus goes to the East Point Business Park?*

There is a shuttle bus from Clontarf DART station.

After that you're looking at Dublin Bus buses that go Fairview/Howth Road or Fairview/Clontarf Road, and walking the rest of the way.
The 130 goes from, possibly, Abbey Street and you'd need to get off at the stop opposite Fairview Westwood.
Alternatively, any of the Howth Road buses and get off at the first stop after Fairview.
From either of these stops, it would be about 20 minutes walking.
Oh, and I just thought that if you got off those buses at North Strand/Annesley Bridge you could walk down East Wall Road and along the Alfie Byrne Road.


----------



## brainlessareus (17 Feb 2005)

*Re: Re. What bus goes to the East Point Business Park?*

There is a private bus shuttle from the city center to Eastpoint.

[broken link removed]

But that is only running "Every 30 Minutes between 10:30am to 4pm" even that I think I saw them earlier.

Also there is an "The EastPoint Commuter Centre" in Block E
EastPoint Business Park (beside the Epicentre in EastPoint Management Suite) with the following contact details:

Tel 855 8946 
E mail: eastpointcommuter@vipre.com

They might be able to help you.


----------



## Slash (17 Feb 2005)

*Re: Re. What bus goes to the East Point Business Park?*

Thanks, Brainless (no offence!). I'll give them a ring.


----------



## MugsGame (18 Feb 2005)

*Re: Re. What bus goes to the East Point Business Park?*

www.eastpoint.ie/communit...tpoint.htm


----------



## CCOVICH (18 Feb 2005)

*Re: Re. What bus goes to the East Point Business Park?*

Maybe try the 53, goes around East Wall.


----------



## brack (18 Feb 2005)

*Dart*

Dart service is great from Southside to Clontarf rd and then you can hop on the shuttle bus


----------



## extopia (19 Feb 2005)

*Re: Dart*

Pleasant walk from Clontarf DART.


----------

